# MK2 Drum Bleeder Valve Broke Off



## P!r4t3 (Jan 13, 2008)

As the title states I was bleeding my brake lines. When I got to the driver side drum bleeder valve it decided to shear right off even with my gentle touch lol. So my query is what would be my best option to fix this problem?


----------



## Tollis (Nov 13, 2010)

You'll have to go buy a new Wheel cylinder. They only cost like $20-$25 best to replace in pairs (both sides). Its easy to change just 2 bolts and your brake line. Just soak your brake lines on the old ones for awhile with WD-40 or PB blaster cause you dont want that to break.


----------



## P!r4t3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Alrighty sounds easy enough thanks for the info. Cheers :beer:


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I'd reccomend getting a "flare nut wrench" to do the lines... you don't wanna screw up the hard line that runs to the wheel cylinders! X2 on the PB Blaster..it has worked magic for me in the past!


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you are in the "rust belt" hammer and chisel are your friend. Up here on the odd occassion I do a wheel clinder , I split the casting where the M6x1.0 bolt(s) goes through. Makes quick work of it.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

dfhmjmk said:


> welcome to our website:
> 
> ------- http://www.yessoso.com/ --------
> 
> ...


You're a deutch, stop posting, you've been reported ***middle finger***


----------



## Thisguy88 (Apr 17, 2012)

*old post but....*

i'm tryin to fix my rear drums and the line is seized in the wheel cylinder. wat do i do to change the line?


----------

